# stanza speaker help



## woodylikesmen (Apr 23, 2004)

I'm trying to replace the front speakers in a '91 stanza. I've done it before in an escort and the door panel came off quite easily. I tried just prying the panel off and seeing if there were clips that are holding the panel to the door but it seemed like i was just breaking the panel. If anyone can lend some advice I'd appreciate it. Thanks.


----------



## NismoSentra13 (Mar 3, 2004)

woodylikesmen said:


> I'm trying to replace the front speakers in a '91 stanza. I've done it before in an escort and the door panel came off quite easily. I tried just prying the panel off and seeing if there were clips that are holding the panel to the door but it seemed like i was just breaking the panel. If anyone can lend some advice I'd appreciate it. Thanks.


Check for screws around the whole door panel. Also it may seem like your are just ripping it off but there are little plastic holders that are "rivited" into the car to hold the door in place incase the screws come out. Check for these and you should be good.


----------



## stanzarox (Jun 8, 2004)

*92 stanza speaker size?*

yes, I'm new to these forums, however I've searched everywhere online and have not found any reference to this. I would like to avoid as little cutting to my door panels as possible, so does anyone know the speaker size of the front and rears on a 92' stanza? Thanks in advance


----------



## StanzanaianNate (Aug 7, 2005)

*Door Panel Removal*

Just start pulling from the bottom of the panel near the speaker. It should start popping out the panel clips and when you get to about halfway up remove the window roll-up-handle (if XE model) by removing a keeper pen it suppose to slide right off. Then remove the grab handle held on by two screws, next take off the door handle frame that just pops off too. After that continue popping out the rest of the panel clips, pull upward so that you can clear the door lock. And the speaker sizes are 4x6 (front) and 5 1/4(rear) i think 5 1/2 could fit too.


----------



## Rusty90stanza (Oct 6, 2008)

anyone know if 6 1/2 will work too, crutchfield lists that size too for that model.


----------

